# Africa Negra --> Black Africa [Biotope\Lowtech]



## Murkas (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi folks!
This is my first post here at this amazing forum.
I introduce my last layout pretending to be a biotope of an African river (Congo river)...

SETUP:
Tank: 60 x 42 x 45 (cm)
Filtering: Eheim 2213
Light: 48W (2 x 24W T5)
CO2: no Co2 injection

Plants: Bolbitis Heudeloti, Eleocharis parvula, Anubia sp, Anubia barteri var nana, Anubia barteri var nana petit, Nymphae Lotus Zenkery (red)

Photos from the hardscpae composition:

































The fertile sub-soil:

















Final result before planting









Final result with water and plants:

















Hope you like it.
Feel free to comment (good or bad)

Cheers artyman:


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Very nice, If you do any mosses, tie em to the intake, it will hide the intake tube fron any view and looks like a floating column of grass.


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to APC! I have learned so much here. Going back to your tank, looks very nice! I will get some more of that same type of wood and put more in. I would also get some stem plants for the backround. Otherwise great aquarium!

-Ian


----------



## Murkas (Oct 5, 2009)

Howdy,

WhiteDevil
Thanks for the comment, that's a great idea, i have never thought on that, infortunatelly I really don't know any moss being original from Africa... and (at this time of the layout) i really intent to respect the biotope the best I can. But let me tell you that in a few months when i get tired of the biotope theme and I introduce plants that are not original from Africa to enrich the layout, that would be an idea that i would defenitly consider...

fishaquatics (Ian)
thanks for the warm welcome and for your comment.
I wish to aquire more of that wood but infortunately it is a bit difficult to find here at my hometown, and when you encounter some times the price... well you know... 
I have seen some stem plants that were compatible with this biotope, such as Nesea species, Bacopa Monieri and Myriophyllum mezianum (Myriophyllum isn't really original from this biotope but it's origin is from Madagascar). The only reason i didn´t really introduce them it's because i don't intent to inject CO2 in this tank wich normally isn't that good for stem plants, and off course because this plants usually have to be prawn with more regullarity and it would perhaps demand a little more dedication... but let us see what "time" has reserved for this tank...

Sory if my English is not the best, it's a bit rusty :clock:


----------



## Murkas (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi there,
here is an actualization on how this layout is going...

I introduced some new stem plants like Ian said and I think they do well without CO2.
The plant is Nesae Pedicielatta.

Here are the photos. Infortunately didn't came out as good as the first ones :sorry:

Front look:









Behind loook:









The new fauna, Neritina Natalaensis:









Ready to hear some comments


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice setup!


----------



## Murkas (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Giles,
thanks for the comment


----------



## Murkas (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi folks,
long time no actualization...

There were some changes made to the aquarium.
I introduced some new fish, Pelmatochromis Thomasi aka Anomalochromis Thomasi...

Short time after they arrival (1\2 weeks ago) they have layed some eggs, infortunately they were all eaten... that's what inexperience does



















Here are some actualized photos on the layout...



















Happy new year to all!


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice tank. Really like your hardscape!!


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

Good looking tank. I like the way it is filling in. And I love cichlids in planted tanks good choice. I'm a big fan of biotopes as well it takes effort to research and setup and it shows through the work. Good job.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Murkas said:


> Here are some actualized photos on the layout...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay if u wouldnt mind me giving an idea here how bout placing the stem plants behind the bolbitis as well? i just think u need something tall over there to help balance the large piece of wood.:sorry:


----------



## AquaLTU (Nov 17, 2009)

A good started. Now we need to wait until everything will grow. And then you will need to maintain the beauty.  
The plants look good now , but we will see later or very good


----------



## Murkas (Oct 5, 2009)

MiKlo thanks for your comment 

fishnvw thanks mate, in this case and wrigth now it isn't a 100 per cent biotope... the mosses are a bit misplaced (they are from asia). I only introduced them because that's 2 species that I had some difficulty to findo so I prefered to mantain them. Everything else I tried to mantain the biotope theme for as long as I can. The Thomasi are just amazing... I'm enjoying very mutch they behaviour... just fascinating!

bratyboy2, no sorys mate! True above all, only with that kind of true answer we can improve our scaping techniques! That's really a good idea... maybe when I prune the Nesae I'll plant some in that corner... my inicial idea was that bolbitis fill in that corner, but it really is a slow growing plant... (specially in my case without CO2). The other change is to purchase a new plant that will grow more in heigth... Some vallisneria or other stem plant that isn't Nesae Pedicielata, but allways originary from Africa.

AquaLTU, I didn't unsdrstand very well... my english could be a lot better!  But I consider that you wanted to say that is needed to mantain the plants beauty... I couldn't agree more with you, the real challenge is to mantain a good fertilization routine and the algaes away... let's see what the future reserves for me...

Thank you all for your comments, they are more than wellcome!

Happy new year to you all :flame:


----------



## AquaLTU (Nov 17, 2009)

My English knowledge is not a miracle: D


----------



## Murkas (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol I think there's no miracles mate, only good knowledgements or knowledgements that could be better  (I'm the second case [smilie=l

PS: Maybe I improve a little and get the rusty out of my vocabulary reading some of the excelent topics around here hehe:-\"


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i would not go with the vals i think that might be to weird there. idk really what other plants are from africa lol i like the nesea back there and maybe something med sized there like blyxa where the nesea is now.


----------



## kkaso783 (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome Murkas! I too have learned everything I needed to know from here on the forum. Your tank setup looks great! The first picture has an eerie underwater feel (love it!) and I see as you progressed the tank looks so natural! Great job!


----------



## Murkas (Oct 5, 2009)

bratyboy2 thanks for your comment, wright now I'm still on the search for the plants that will fill that background... when the search is over you'll certainly have new pictures hoto:

kkaso783, thanks for your comment. Like I say to bratyboy2, this is not finished yet... that bolbitis is really a slow grower!

When I have some news I'll post them here.


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

I like this tank and the fact you stuck to african plants. i think you could put the same stem behind the ferns, it would look good.
You could also try vallisneria...


----------



## Murkas (Oct 5, 2009)

fishlover said:


> I like this tank and the fact you stuck to african plants. i think you could put the same stem behind the ferns, it would look good.
> You could also try vallisneria...


Thanks for your comment! Like I said it before that plants on the back will suffer some changes... not sure what will be but sure that will change a bit...

News soon...


----------

